# 5w class a el34/ecc83 non master vol head



## Axeman16 (Jun 5, 2008)

is there such a thing? 5w all class a tube el34 power ecc83 preamp NON master vol head with 4 inputs? of course in the tradition of marshall


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

5W all class A tube EL34 - pretty well indicates single ended (single tube) output. A single ended amp, EL34 or whatever, will always be class A. 

So you need an amp with 4 inputs, ecc83 preamp, NMV, Marshall voicing, and single-ended output stage. This also eliminates the need for a phase inverter.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Marshall Class 5 (C5-H) features a two ECC83 and single EL34 valve set. But not 4 inputs


----------



## Axeman16 (Jun 5, 2008)

class 5 has el 84s.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

AX84, which is a DIY project, is a single ended (single power tube) amp with variants (see here http://www.ax84.com/ ). Can definitely use EL34, which would put it a little over your desired 5W, as well as any other octal power tube (6V6, 6L6, up to KT88 etc). I built the SEL version, and it's very Marshall voiced. But not 4 inputs.


----------



## Axeman16 (Jun 5, 2008)

not so fussy on specific wattage, just want it to be low wattage. use with single 25w greenback. surprised theres no true low wattage plexi head


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Fargen makes one. Craigslist Toronto had one.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I would think both Phaez and Peters amps would have something along those lines.


----------

